# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Как подключиться к RDP через прокси?

## magnuz

На работе к компу доступ к инету только через прокси. Известны все данные подключения. Надо сконнектиться с удаленным компом - не дает. Что делать? Есть ли какие-то тайные настройки в RDP-клиенте стандартном или надо ставить альтенативный клиент (знать бы какой реально стоит ставить)?

----------


## maston.oluwata

Установите любую программу для настройки прокси служебного трафика.. В настройках интернет-подключения можно установить глобальную настройку

----------


## Lindainese

Два компа через роутер подключены к инету..
Возможно ли как то залезть на другой комп в файл/папки???

Раньше стоял акадо, я как то залезала на 2ой комп

----------

